# Fogo charcoal?



## brianh (Mar 28, 2018)

Anyone use? Im intrigued for my BGE.


----------



## RonB (Mar 28, 2018)

Over at Amazing Ribs they like Fogo. There have been a number of discussions on the paid side, (The Pit), and Fogo gets props there.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 28, 2018)

Fogo gave me a bag when they were starting out and my instagram feed was all about BBQ. It is good stuff.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 28, 2018)

I use FOGO in my Kamado Joe Big Joe, as well as my Akorn grills. I have found it to be about the best available. It burns very well, gives great flavor and has large chunks. I get mine direct from FOGO, as they pay shipping and no one in my area carries it. You should also give Kamado Joe Big Block a look, it's also great lump.


----------



## daveb (Mar 28, 2018)

One one of the grilling forums I read that Royal Oak Lump is the same product as the BGE charcoal. It works for me. May look around for Fogo to try something different.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 28, 2018)

Brian - I use it in my eggs since I can't get Weekend Warrior Wicked Good here in CA anymore ... apparently that particular charcoal can create CO ... which, apparently, is deadly to Californians who sleep in their f'n "huts" burning Wicked Good charcoal all night (which is the reason I can't get it) ... especially here in SoCal where the temperature can plummet to almost below 60 degrees F ... but I digress ...

Fogo is very good my only complaint (not really a big one) is the bag lump size varies considerably whith a lot of very large pieces / just smack em together but that does take some handling ... unlike my bloody Wicked Good which was always just kinda perfect sized ...

The burn is very good - hot, stays lit (so smoke setup work well) and ash is thin/small ... hence I have been using it after reading about it on Amazing Ribs ... but try it an see (also see if you can find Wicked Good in NJ ... just not sure but it is a New England product ...) best not to tell me you can get it or I'll be having my father ship it to me ... if I can get it smuggled into SoCal ....


----------



## buffhr (Mar 29, 2018)

daveb said:


> One one of the grilling forums I read that Royal Oak Lump is the same product as the BGE charcoal. It works for me. May look around for Fogo to try something different.



A good friends father used to be in the BBQ business and he said the same and he was an authorized dealer for BGE.
Only ever used 2 bags of Fogo on a Kamado and it was top rate stuff some of the "chunks" made the KJ big block stuff look puny in comparison, was easy ti light, long constant burns (only used for low and slow stuff).


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 29, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Brian - I use it in my eggs since I can't get Weekend Warrior Wicked Good here in CA anymore ... apparently that particular charcoal can create CO ... which, apparently, is deadly to Californians who sleep in their f'n "huts" burning Wicked Good charcoal all night (which is the reason I can't get it) ... especially here in SoCal where the temperature can plummet to almost below 60 degrees F ... but I digress ...
> 
> Fogo is very good my only complaint (not really a big one) is the bag lump size varies considerably whith a lot of very large pieces / just smack em together but that does take some handling ... unlike my bloody Wicked Good which was always just kinda perfect sized ...
> 
> The burn is very good - hot, stays lit (so smoke setup work well) and ash is thin/small ... hence I have been using it after reading about it on Amazing Ribs ... but try it an see (also see if you can find Wicked Good in NJ ... just not sure but it is a New England product ...) best not to tell me you can get it or I'll be having my father ship it to me ... if I can get it smuggled into SoCal ....



man..i hope that first part is not true..besides i thought ALL combustion creates CO.?

anyways,that is some pricey lump charcoal!! i buy local stuff, Lazzari or something.


----------



## dmourati (Mar 29, 2018)

daveb said:


> One one of the grilling forums I read that Royal Oak Lump is the same product as the BGE charcoal. It works for me. May look around for Fogo to try something different.



This is mostly true. The only difference between RO and BGE lump is the size of the lump. Think of BGE as first pick and RO as the rest. This is all coming from the same factory and same production method.

I've moved to Rockwood.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 29, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> I use FOGO in my Kamado Joe Big Joe, as well as my Akorn grills. I have found it to be about the best available. It burns very well, gives great flavor and has large chunks. I get mine direct from FOGO, as they pay shipping and no one in my area carries it. You should also give Kamado Joe Big Block a look, it's also great lump.



+1. I am a huge KJ fanboy.


----------



## brianh (Mar 29, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Brian - I use it in my eggs since I can't get Weekend Warrior Wicked Good here in CA anymore ... apparently that particular charcoal can create CO ... which, apparently, is deadly to Californians who sleep in their f'n "huts" burning Wicked Good charcoal all night (which is the reason I can't get it) ... especially here in SoCal where the temperature can plummet to almost below 60 degrees F ... but I digress ...
> 
> Fogo is very good my only complaint (not really a big one) is the bag lump size varies considerably whith a lot of very large pieces / just smack em together but that does take some handling ... unlike my bloody Wicked Good which was always just kinda perfect sized ...
> 
> The burn is very good - hot, stays lit (so smoke setup work well) and ash is thin/small ... hence I have been using it after reading about it on Amazing Ribs ... but try it an see (also see if you can find Wicked Good in NJ ... just not sure but it is a New England product ...) best not to tell me you can get it or I'll be having my father ship it to me ... if I can get it smuggled into SoCal ....



Looks like Modern propane has it here. I pass by it every day on my way home from work!

http://www.wickedgoodcharcoal.com/newjersey.html


----------



## brianh (Mar 29, 2018)

Just called and its in stock. Ill be stopping by after work tomorrow.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 29, 2018)

"You R Dead To Me" to quote South Park ... I LOVE Wicked Good ... but tell me what you think! See I don't hold a grudge for long! 

:bliss:



brianh said:


> Looks like Modern propane has it here. I pass by it every day on my way home from work!
> 
> http://www.wickedgoodcharcoal.com/newjersey.html


----------



## brianh (Mar 29, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> "You R Dead To Me" to quote South Park ... I LOVE Wicked Good ... but tell me what you think! See I don't hold a grudge for long!
> 
> :bliss:



When was last time you used? I read some quality complaints on a forum from 2013. Dust, a lacquered piece...


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 29, 2018)

Last time was 2 years ago when I could still get it here ... no issues then (or prior to that) and FWIW I always separate lump into Large & Med/Small pieces (for ease of setup) but I did read what you just read and still ordered it ... FOGO (like I said) is good but I don't think is burns as long as WG (no data just gut feeling) and they are free shipping. I would try the wicked good since it is local IMO ... & I still hate you for it ...


----------



## brianh (Mar 29, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Last time was 2 years ago when I could still get it here ... no issues then (or prior to that) and FWIW I always separate lump into Large & Med/Small pieces (for ease of setup) but I did read what you just read and still ordered it ... FOGO (like I said) is good but I don't think is burns as long as WG (no data just gut feeling) and they are free shipping. I would try the wicked good since it is local IMO ... & I still hate you for it ...



Ever compared sizes of Wicked to Royal Oak? Always been my go-to. I like RO but bags are hit or miss IMO.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 29, 2018)

I stumbled on Wicked after going down the Naked Wiz Charcoal "list" trying to find the highest rated one ... I've used RO but not consistently so can't compare ... What I saw immediately upon using WG was the lack of "smoke" when starting it in a chimney compared to others (if I recall correctly) just kinda "burned" nice, clean & hot ... I tried to talk the local ACE hardware store into getting a pallet (when they would still bring it in) but was told (right, wrong or in between) about the SoCal CO crap - probably just BS given everything but regardless I can't find it anywhere "east O da Mississippi" damn it ...


----------



## bosco (Mar 30, 2018)

Fogo is like the KJ big block. It is from Central American green oak tree from El Salvador I believe. It is huge dense pieces of charcoal that are in my opinion too big for a Kamado. Be prepared to have to hack at it to size it down to fit accordingly. I also find that due to the dense wood it takes forever to heat up. With that said, when it burns hot.... it gets scary hot. 

Its good for higher heat cooks and not so good for low and slow in my opinion. 

If you are use to the RO red.... this is nothing like it. It is a different smell, and the RO ignites very quickly compared to this stuff. 

Try it out and see, you may love it. But for me, I wasnt a fan. Up here in Canada there is another brand of the same wood called La Gourmet. Its the exact same stuff and I still dont like it personally. A buddy of mine uses it exclusivley.


----------



## WYSkinny (Apr 1, 2018)

I really like fogo. Seems to spark less than others I've tried. I use it in a sealed grill (primo xl).


----------



## brianh (Apr 5, 2018)

Sorry montezuma! $20 for 20 pound bag, worth a try. They have skids of the stuff here.


----------



## brianh (Apr 30, 2018)

I finally got a 35# bag of super premium Fogo and damn, amazing stuff and worth the price. Less dust than any other brand and almost all of it is large to huge chunks. I sort my charcoal by size and nearly the whole bag is what I would have considered large,
along with a new definition of large. A few pieces are the size of my head. If anyone wants to buy a bag, shoot me a PM and Ill send you referral link to save you 10%, and I earn points.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 30, 2018)

+1 

See what I told ya ... the 'new' large chunk definition / not a big percentage but definitely needs some handling. I also find some of it can be very "light" (density wise) and sparks a bit but hey it's chunk charcoal. Definitely is worth a try IMO and its what I use 100% here now ... Still wish I could find that WG though as the combo of the two would be killer ... did some 'hot smoked' & grilled jerk chicken over the weekend on the BGE with Fogo - turned out perfect ...


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 30, 2018)

In case you've never seen this...

[video=youtube;OFhp2eg7f1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFhp2eg7f1Y[/video]


----------



## brianh (Apr 30, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> +1
> 
> See what I told ya ... the 'new' large chunk definition / not a big percentage but definitely needs some handling. I also find some of it can be very "light" (density wise) and sparks a bit but hey it's chunk charcoal. Definitely is worth a try IMO and its what I use 100% here now ... Still wish I could find that WG though as the combo of the two would be killer ... did some 'hot smoked' & grilled jerk chicken over the weekend on the BGE with Fogo - turned out perfect ...



Easy. Move to NJ. Lets plan our first collaborative meal...


----------



## brianh (Apr 30, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> In case you've never seen this...
> 
> [video=youtube;OFhp2eg7f1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFhp2eg7f1Y[/video]



Thanks, Dave! Going to watch this tonight.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 1, 2018)

Hadn't seen that one Dave - so thank you for sharing.

Two of my favorite things to cook on are the BGE (Large) and a large Konro grill from Korin! Jon (JKI) sold me some binchotan and that is truly amazing stuff (plus just the true ability to re-use it is just awesome). If I ever need to defend myself (& would refuse to potentially chip a blade on someone's bones) I'm going for the binchotan to beat them to death with it - the stuff is hard, hard, hard ...


----------



## btbyrd (May 1, 2018)

Dave: 
Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 2, 2018)

I'm glad you guys liked the vid.


----------



## Duckfat (May 7, 2018)

dmourati said:


> The only difference between RO and BGE lump is the size of the lump. Think of BGE as first pick and RO as the rest. This is all coming from the same factory and same production method.



Royal Oak has always bagged for BGE. No size or quality difference at all IME. The last bag of BGE I bought was almost completely crumble and dust. BGE is now about 4x as expensive as the Royal Oak in the large bag at Home Depot. If you buy enough bags your going to get good bags and lousy bags of either brand. I really think the biggest variable is how the product was handled in shipping and by each store.
I've never seen the FOGO but it sounds like its well worth a try if you can get it.


----------



## 5698k (May 7, 2018)

Ive tried both premium and super premium fogo, and dont like the big chunks in the super premium at all. The premium has some fines, but I can live with that easily. I really prefer extruded coconut charcoal, but it cant be had at the moment, Maersk has stopped shipping.


----------



## Duckfat (May 7, 2018)

Looks like Amazon carries the fogo and Kamado Joe in the box. Going to have to try both of these. Did the first smoked Butt of the season last week.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 7, 2018)

The bag of FOGO I got off Amazon a year or so ago came as logs or huge arm sized chunks. Also expect to age thus stuff in a dry area for a while. Its much harder that the lump charcoal from Kingsford and Cowboy. Definitely need a dull ax to chop it up. Burns long and hard, very little dust in the bag I got. I think its an excellent deal but will not light well unless aged.


----------



## strumke (May 7, 2018)

Has anyone used Jealous Devil? I was looking around at options and Naked Whiz has great reviews and the price is comparable to the fogo. One thing that was a little concerning (not sure if it should be though) is the fungicide mentioned in this paragraph:

"Quebracho blanco wood is uniformly yellow-ochre, without differences between hardwood and sapwood. It is quite heavy (relative density = 0.885 g/cm³) and hard, and responds well to bending and shock. Upon drying it tends to collapse, producing deformations and cracks, so the drying process is slow; the wood must be treated with fungicides. It is easy to work and has many uses in carpentry (carts, wheels, floors, shoes, tool handles, furniture); it is also good for chess pieces, skis, etc. Preserved with creosote it can be used outdoors. In some places it is widely used as coal, since it does not produce sparks or large amounts of ash, and it burns strong and slowly."


----------



## brianh (May 7, 2018)

The super premium Fogo I just got has that one huge chunk and maybe a couple others that are close in size, but overall, almost all the bag is what I cherry pick from RO etc.


----------



## Duckfat (May 9, 2018)

Just received the FOGO and the KJ. The FOGO SP I got is just large chunk. Doubt I'd ever buy it again at this price point. I can cull enough chunk this size from a few bags of RO. Feels like plenty of crumble on the bottom of the bag as well. The KJ looks like nice stuff but it's also mucho moola compared to RO. Looking forward to trying both.

Dave


----------

